# WiFi not working - Intel Wireless console permanently off



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Suddenly the wireless stopped working. The connection works on other computers, and the drivers seem to be updated.
When I try to click on the wireless console bar icon called "wireless console 2", I see all the options which usually worked to switch between only wifi enabled, only bluetooth, both or neither, and that its now set to "wireless LAN and bluetooth disabled" but I can´t change it, it just appears for a second and dissapears. Also the keyboard shortcut Fn plus F2 which used to work is not.
I tried system restore to the day before and it didn´t make any difference. Then I tried to restore it to 5 days before and it doesn´t let me.
On the diagnose for windows network it says something like: "the wireless functionality is disabled on this computer". Then when I click on diagnose also on the menu of Intel wireless, it´s saying "Wireless hardware is not bound to transport driver".

On the devices administrator, under "net adapters" I had some isatap.ename and another one which were with the yellow "!" sign, and then they dissapeared, maybe because I did a scan for unused, uninstalled drivers. Now I have only Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN and Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Controller.

I had scanned for viruses just a few days before this happened and I had no major stuff. Then now I scanned with Malwarebytes and I only had to remove some tracking cookies. Then Avast scan got only to 95 per cent and couldn´t finish because it froze, but it´s been doing that for some time, so I scheduled a boot scan and it was supposed to be alright. I ran Spybot as well. So I don´t really know if I have a virus or some malware.

I can´t easily try to connect the PC directly to the router because it´s a shared connection with neighbours.
I tried reinstalling the drivers downloading them online but it didn´t help so I ran system restore to undo it all.

That day I didn´t change any settings or install anything that I remember, I was just watching some videos online. I don´t know what to do but I´d like to fix it without reinstalling windows. Can anyone help me with it? I´m sorry for the weird writing, but I´m using a Czech computer...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see device manager - xirrus and ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello,
yes, I meant to say device manager, sorry, I translate from Spanish windows.
So on network adapters I have: "Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN" and "Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Controller" said to be functioning correctly.

Ip config: 

Configuración IP de Windows
Nombre de host. . . . . . . . . : AyLa403
Sufijo DNS principal . . . . . :
Tipo de nodo. . . . . . . . . . : híbrido
Enrutamiento IP habilitado. . . : no
Proxy WINS habilitado . . . . . : no
Adaptador LAN inalámbrico Conexión de red inalámbrica:
Sufijo DNS específico para la conexión. . :
Descripción . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965A
GN
Dirección física. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3B-1B-8F-A5
DHCP habilitado . . . . . . . . . . . . . : sí
Configuración automática habilitada . . . : sí
Dirección IPv4 de configuración automática: 169.254.154.16(Preferido)
Máscara de subred . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Puerta de enlace predeterminada . . . . . :
NetBIOS sobre TCP/IP. . . . . . . . . . . : habilitado
Adaptador de Ethernet Conexión de área local:
Estado de los medios. . . . . . . . . . . : medios desconectados
Sufijo DNS específico para la conexión. . : ename.local
Descripción . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet Controller
Dirección física. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-84-8A-6A
DHCP habilitado . . . . . . . . . . . . . : sí
Configuración automática habilitada . . . : sí
C:\Users\ASUS>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what firewall do you have on the pc

do a tcp/ip stack repair - see below

can we see the status of all these services

post back the status - started/stopped and automatic/manual
Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.
The please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Post back the results here 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

------------------------------------------------------------------------

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: netsh int ip reset reset.log

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reboot the machine.

Post back the results here 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Firewall? Avast resident shields is it? I used to have Comodo also but it stopped working and I need to fix it.

Services:

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues): started - manual 
Computer Browser: I don´t know how it´s translated here. is it "cliente web"? this one isn´t started. how can I know? 
DHCP Client: started - automatic 
DNS Client: started - automatic 
Network Connections: started - manual 
Network Location Awareness: started - automatic 
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): started - automatic 
Server: started - automatic 
TCP/IP Netbios helper: started - automatic 
WLAN AutoConfig: started - automatic 
Workstation: started - automatic

*TCP/IP stack repair*
Microsoft Windows [Versión 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Reservados todos los derechos.
C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog
El catálogo Winsock se restableció correctamente.
Debe reiniciar el equipo para completar el restablecimiento.
C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Solicitud eco se restableció correctamente.
Global se restableció correctamente.
Interfaz se restableció correctamente.
Reinicie el equipo para completar esta acción.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Solicitud eco se restableció correctamente.
Reinicie el equipo para completar esta acción.

C:\Windows\system32>


Should I check the services now after restarting?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

The TCP Stack repair looks like it worked 
Computer browser we can leave for now



> I used to have Comodo also but it stopped working and I need to fix it


.That may be the issue 
Have you removed the program - it may be worth trying to remove with 
General Uninstall Tool
http://download.cnet.com/Revo-Uninstaller/3000-2096_4-10687648.html



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> C: \ Windows \ system32> netsh winsock reset catalog
> The catalog has been successfully reset Winsock.
> ...


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi again,
ok I´ll try to uninstall it, but that happened way long ago when internet was working fine so I don´t think that´s the problem. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> but that happened way long ago when internet was working fine so I don´t think that´s the problem.


It may not be we have had instances of norton being uninstalled years ago - longest so far 2007 and then suddenly blocking - so maybe worth a try

what programs do you have associated with the wireless adapter


> Intel Wireless console permanently off


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Should I reinstall Comodo properly now?
By the way, since late yesterday night, the wifi icon says sometimes its cheking an unidentified net, und that there´s "limited connectivity" but the rest is still the same, I mean its saying that the wireless function is disabled. Then, after "repairing" the Intel PROSet software the wireless icon is back to "not connected".

And another thing, could this have to do with having on device manager - on net adapters - 3 unknown drivers? I took a screen capture so I can say its names were:
isatap.ename.local
Adaptador ISATAP de Microsoft #2
Adaptador ISATAP de Microsoft #3

Then what do you exactly mean by "what programs associated with the wireless adapter I have"?
Is it this Intel PROSet software what you mean? How do I check it?

If I remember well, Norton was installed when I bought the computer and I uninstalled it when it expired, but that must have been like 2 years ago.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> If I remember well, Norton was installed when I bought the computer and I uninstalled it when it expired, but that must have been like 2 years ago.


Only because we have seen so many issues with Norton even if its been uninstalled years ago - my first reaction is to deal with this - then i will comeback to the other points if still an issue

so use the norton removal tools here

Norton Removal Tool
http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN

I would reboot and then run the program a 2nd time and reboot


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, so this tool asks me to choose which is my Norton product and I don´t remember. How can I check it? Anyways I do see I still have some LiveUpdate from Norton there.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

mmmm thats a problem - although the *I have a Norton 2006/2007/2008/2009/2010/2011 product*would cover a couple of years

You may want to look at this uninstaller program

General Uninstall Tool
http://download.cnet.com/Revo-Uninstaller/3000-2096_4-10687648.html


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

So... it´s been about an hour and it is still uninstalling the Norton Internet Security that I found. I know what you mean, I had some problems with Norton in the past with another laptop, but I don´t think it´s the issue now.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets us know how you get on 
I ran the norton tool on a PC without norton on just to test the effect and it ran for about 30mins or more


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

After more than 2 hours, it didn´t finish although the green bar was in the end, so I thought it was frozen. Then it didn¨t let me do it again. I¨m going to try it now.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

has the liveupdate now gone from the program list ?
maybe worth trying in safemode 
keep tapping F8 as the pc starts 
choose safemode from the menu


----------



## newaj (Dec 8, 2010)

You can try to update the driver first.


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, so I uninstalled the LiveUpdate on safe mode but before doing it I had this message saying that there´s still some other related Symantec process and I should uninstall it first, but I don´t see anything else and after reboot the LiveUpdate isn´t there.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you tried

General Uninstall Tool
http://download.cnet.com/Revo-Uninstaller/3000-2096_4-10687648.html

does that find any symantec / norton products
we have so many issues here in networking because of norton - just have a seach and you will see the volume 
so we do need to try and get norton off and pc clean


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Revo uninstaller definitely shows me no more Symantec neither the Live update now.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have your tried removing the adapter from device manager and allowing windows to re-detect on a reboot ?


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep, I think I did that at the beginning, but I´m going to try again. So I just uninstall both of the entries on "net adapters", right?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

before you do that - doesnt matter if you have 
does it work if connected by cable to the router 
also try in safemode 
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 choose 
*safemode with networking *from the menu 
does that work connected to the router by cable


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

The router isn´t mine but for everyone in this building, so I have to ask for permission and maybe I won´t be able to try that.
I already tried the safe mode with network and wireless didn´t work, and by the way I can´t scan with Avast in safe mode. I don´t think that´s normal.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as far as I know the free avast does not run in safemode 
But try using the avast Boot-time Scan.


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

I uninstalled both drivers and when I restarted, windows reinstalled them, but still no internet. Should I reboot now also?
I did 2 boot-time scans already like 2 days ago.
Do you think maybe I need that ISATAP which appeared earlier with a yellow sign and then I didn´t have it anymore?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Do you think maybe I need that ISATAP which appeared earlier with a yellow sign and then I didn´t have it anymore?


No they are just for ipv6 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISATAP - so it should not matter - infact lets disable ipv6

*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._

whats the make and model of the pc


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, I disabled it both for the local connection and wifi. I still have there a portable USB connection I was using some time ago, but I don´t have to do anything there, do I?

ASUS notebook M50sv


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I still have there a portable USB connection I was using some time ago


Is this a wireless USB device - do you still have that - maybe worth a try


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

No there´s no money left on it and I can´t really afford it now. But I didnt see any ipv6 or 4 there.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

looking at the asus site for that modell -there is a wireless consule here
Under M50SV - there is a consule utility 
I would look to uninstall your consule and install this version
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
you will need to put M50 in the search box - click on M50SV and under wireless you will find it - it mentions installing before the driver

Also here are all the wireless consule 3
http://support.asus.com/download/do...Console_3_Win7_32_64_3015.zip&f_type=14&os=30


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, I´ve already tried it also, but maybe not before the driver. I´m so fed up with all this already. Can you please tell me then the exact steps to do it the right way?
I didn´t try the console 3, is it also good for Vista?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> 3945ABG_4965AGN WLAN Driver and Application
> 3945ABG_4965AGN Wireless Lan Driver and Application for Vista(Please first install the Wireless Console Utility before this driver installation.)


Well the instruction on the web is to install before the driver

The link I posted for Version 3 consule - just goto the operating system and change to vista - for some reason the link does not retain the vista option


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

It´s done, I uninstalled wireless console 2 and I restarted. Then I uninstalled the adaptor drivers and I installed wireless console 3 and let windows install drivers again. A part from the different icon, I can´t enable the wifi or bluetooth either...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i'm out of ideas now really - 
do you have a set of recovery CDs ?

have you tried running chkdsk on the harddrive and see if there are any errors 

also an sfc /scannow - to check all the files - but you need a windows CD

goto Computer (XP - My Computer)

and then right-click the hard disk that you want to check.

Click Properties, and then click Tools.
Under Error-checking, 
click Check Now. A dialog box that shows the Check disk options is displayed, Use one of the following procedures:
To run Chkdsk in read-only mode, click Start.
To repair errors without scanning the volume for bad sectors, select the Automatically fix file system errors check box, and then click Start.
To repair errors, locate bad sectors, and recover readable information, select the Scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors check box, and then click Start.

Note If one or more of the files on the hard disk are open, you will receive the following message:
The disk check could not be performed because the disk check utility needs exclusive access to some Windows files on the disk. These files can be accessed by restarting Windows. Do you want to schedule the disk check to occur the next time you restart the computer?
Click Yes to schedule the disk check, and then restart your computer to start the disk check.
The following table lists the exit codes that Chkdsk reports after it has finished:
Exit code	Description
0	No errors were found.
1	Errors were found and fixed.
2	Disk cleanup, such as garbage collection, was performed, or cleanup was not performed because /f was not specified.
3	Could not check the disk, errors could not be fixed, or errors were not fixed because /f was not specified.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

If the above post does not help, then we are going to have to re-install windows...

would you also explain this a little more


> The router isn´t mine but for everyone in this building, so I have to ask for permission and maybe I won´t be able to try that.


who owns the broadband ,


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

The chkdsk was too short and it didn´t report anything so I think it didn´t really work. I tried twice.
The owner of all the building owns the connection also and I think about 10 people are using 2 routers. I´m at home using a borrowed laptop and the wifi works fine like it used to do on my Asus...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what windows version do you have vista/windows 7 
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/96938-check-disk-chkdsk-read-event-viewer-log.html

you may have to consider doing a recovery - do you have the cds



> The owner of all the building owns the connection


Is this part of your lease ?
usually each premises within the building would need its own broadband connection - thats how most ISP specify the T&Cs


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have Windows Vista Home Premium with sp2. And I have the original Asus CD that came with the laptop, but the CD reader doesnt work and I remember once I tried to reinstall windows and it didnt let me. Anyways I still hope I dont have to do that because I have a lot of programs installed and it takes so long to do it all again and solve all the problems without buying anything new. Everything else is working perfectly...
I didnt reply before because Im doing another Avast full scan to see if it can finish this time. maybe I do have a worm thats anullating my wireless adaptor. Is that possible? Ive had it other times, but never in this way, I always found a solution online...

I dont know what you mean by 'lease', but there's this agreement with the neighbours that we pay 10 euro per month to the owner for internet. Maybe tomorrow I can ask about the router.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you can get it working on cable connection that would prove its wireless 
also , yes malware can cause networking issues

lets us know how you get on with avast


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

I still couldn't try it with the cable. Avast scan could finish and it found nothing.
Now when I run the diagnose tool from Intel, the Hardware test is successful but the first to fail is the one about the radio.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you looked at the chkdsk logs 
should be in the event viewer logs
start>control panel> administrative tools > event viewer


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Where exactly should I find the chkdsk log in the viewer?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here 
http://searchenterprisedesktop.techtarget.com/generic/0,295582,sid192_gci1276030,00.html


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

As it looks like there's nothing else I can do, I'm going to reinstall windows. I have the original recovery CD, but the problem is that the CD/DVD reader isn't working, it almost never did... so I'm using the external one. How can I format in this case?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

You will need to be able to boot from a USB device to use the external DVD player - if thats not an option , then you can recover the PC


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Now I can't start windows anymore...
I tried to set Bios to boot with CD/DVD and it didn't work, then I selected Removable device and it didn't work either, now I can't even do it the normal way!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you should be able to set the bios to boot the harddrive as a first option


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure, I changed it again but it's not working. Is that normal?? I didn't change anything else in the bios...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Sure, I changed it again but it's not working. Is that normal??


No - it should boot off the harddrive - check you can still see the harddrive in the bios 
and check through all the settings - see if you may have changed anything


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, I see the harddrive as first option again, and I put all settings to default just in case, but it's not working. I keep getting this screen where it says that windows couldn't start and asks me to choose between normal reboot, safe mode, last settings that worked, safe mode with net options,... None of them work.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the status of the PC now


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

So I'm writting on my laptop now. As I couldn't do anything else, because after running the chkdsk I couldn't start windows anymore, and I couldn't boot from the recovery CD either (no idea why, it kept saying it was missing the file) in the end I checked somewhere else how to use the recovery partition, and it worked. I have internet again. 
Now I have only the C:\ partition, but I suppose it's ok. I wanted to know, wether this recovery partition is also available now for future use, or it wasn't created again?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

The onboard recovery system should still be there 
goto 
Start>
control panel>
administrative tools>
computer manager>
disk manager>

you should see a partition there for the recovery - on HP machines labelled as drive D: on other machines no drive ID

Show a screen shot 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here


----------



## Scu403 (Dec 6, 2010)

Is it disk 0 then?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I suspect its the 7.8 patition on drive 0: where the C: drive also sits


----------

